# Help with names!!



## MishaO (Aug 24, 2013)

I am getting two baby nubian does and I can't think of names. I want something fun and unique that would sound good in the show ring. One is tan with a black stripe down her back and tail, and the other is black and white spotted.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Pictures?


----------



## MishaO (Aug 24, 2013)

There not very good pictures


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Gingersnap, cinnamon, ginger rogers 
night sky, eclipse,domino, cookies and cream


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

MishaO said:


> I am getting two baby nubian does and I can't think of names. I want something fun and unique that would sound good in the show ring. One is tan with a black stripe down her back and tail, and the other is black and white spotted.


Butterscop


----------



## mymigeriandwarfBailey (Sep 27, 2013)

I think one should've e Poppy and one Flick

-Grace P Michigan


----------



## mymigeriandwarfBailey (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh and Reggie

-Grace P Michigan


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oreo, Ginger, Rusty....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Calypso, Fandango, tango..Rhumba


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

MishaO said:


> I am getting two baby nubian does and I can't think of names. I want something fun and unique that would sound good in the show ring. One is tan with a black stripe down her back and tail, and the other is black and white spotted.


I can't think of any right now


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Honey & Bee


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Comet for the black one :shrug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How about 
Moonlight Mystery and Sunset Blaze?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Bubbles!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Tan one: Daisy, Rose, Nutmeg, Cinnamon. Cajeto. Cha-Cha. Tango.
Black and white: Starry night. Oreo. Polka-dot. Pie. Nita. Tallulah. Mandy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Cute name suggestions! This is always the hard part for me, my kids sometimes come up with names, sometimes not!

Whimsey, Honey, Lily, Kyrie, Matilda, Helia, Serenity, Skyra, Hope, okay I have no idea


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Annabella


----------

